# Xorg and startx problem



## qwartzul (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi,
I try install Dragon fly BSD with tint2 and spectrwm windows manager and I have problem with xorg. When I type `startx` it shows xauth: file/root/.serverauth.1047 does not exist  and xauth: file /root/.xauthority does not exist in user login it's same. Have you some helpful link which can help me?  I'm new user of BSD and it's my first installation of BSD. I used several years only Linux Crunchbang
Debian systems are not but I want to learn something more. Thanks for a help and sorry for my English but English isn't my native language.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 9, 2016)

Dragonfly branched off from FreeBSD over a decade ago.  For that reason, it is best to ask about their usage of Xorg on their forums or mailing lists.  Answers we give for FreeBSD might or might not work on Dragonfly.


----------

